# خلو الكتاب المقدس من اسم رسول الاسلام وعدم الاشاره الي الديانه الاسلاميه



## gohn (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
                                            اله واحد امين

 ابدي بسم الله ربي * من فكري وضمير قلبي 
لقد اردت ان ابتدي اول مواضيعي بمطلع هذه الترنيمه فهذا العمل هو اول موضوع لي
( وهو خلو الكتاب المقدس من اسم رسول الاسلام وعدم الاشاره الي الديانه الاسلاميه )
ملحوظه هامه للساده  القراء الذين ستبعون مواضيعي 
فانا ساقوم بتغير اسم مواضيعي الي ( قاهر الظلام ) تمنين مني ان تقوم اعمالي علي شكل سلسه مواضيع هادفه مناقشه للمواضيع التي تتعرض الي عقيدتي الاسمي اسما بين الامم 

                                      فاتمني منكم الصلاه لي لكي اتمم هذا العمل 
الموضوع
يقول البعض ان هناك ايه في ( صوره الصف 6:61 ) تقول { ان السيد المسيح ابن مريم قال :يابني اسرائيل اني رسول الله اليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراه , ومبشرا برسول ياتي بعدي اسمه احمد } فاين هذه الايه في الانجيل اليوم ؟ وفي سيره السيد المسيح ؟ اليس هذا دليل علي تحريفكم للانجيل ؟ 
اقول : اولا: لو ان السيد المسيح ذكر هذا الاسم لكان قال يهوذا وليس احمد لانه كان يتحدث العبرانيه , واحمد بالعبرانيه هو يهوذا حسب ما جاء في سفر التكوين  ( 35:29 ) علي  لسان ليئه امراه يعقوب { وحبلت ايضا وولدت ابنا وقالت : هذه المره احمد الرب . لذ دعت اسمه يهوذا } 
وكل ما ذكره السيد المسيح عن هذا الاسم هو يهوذا الاسخريوطي مسلمه الذي اعلن للتلاميذ معرفته لكل خطته حتي من قبل تنفيذها , وحزره ليتوب ويرجع عن شر اعماله . لكنه رفض تبكيت الروح ونفذ ما اتفق عليه مع رؤساء االيهود وسلم يسوع بقبله 
ثانيا : لو افترضنا جدلا ان السيد المسيح قالها , فالرسول اسمه محمد وليس احمد !!! فيكون الرد 
الاسمان من مصدر واحد , فاحمد ومحمد ومصطفي وممدوح ومحمود وطه كلها تدل علي ذات اسم الرسول ( ص) 
ولو افترضنا جدلا وجدلا صحه هذا الكلم , فعندنا في بلادنا 50 مليون مسلم علي الاقل منهم 45 مليون اسم اسمه احمد ومحمد ومصطفي وممدوح , فالي اي منهم كان يشير السيد المسيح ؟ لانه لم يقل لنا في بشارته الاسم ثلاثيا حتي نتعرف عليه ويكون به المقصود شخصا بعينه , فتكون الرساله واضحه ليؤمن الكل . لكن هذا ليس واردا لذالك لماذا نحزفه !!
الحقيقه ان هذا السبب الذي يدعي به البعض علي تحريف الكتاب المقدس لايحتاج الي الكثير من النقاش . فلا يعقل ان اليهود والنصاري بحرفون كتابهم من اجل هذا السبب , لانه اذا كان ذكر وحذف لظل الانجيل شاهدا علي هذا التحريف وليس من المعقول ان يكون ذكر في كلاهما ثم حذف منهم سويا لانه من غير المعقول ان تتفق الامتان اليهوديه والمسيحيه علي هذا الحذف رغم ما بينهما نفور وجفاء حيث ان اليهود هم صالبو السيد المسيح  , وكيف جمع الكتاب المقدس من كل ارجاء الارض  ومن كل لغات العالم وتحرف ويحذف منها اسم نبي الاسلام ؟ فان اتحذفت جدل من نسخه واحده من الترجمات فهل يعقل ان تحذف من كل الترجمات والنسخ من كل انحاء العالم ؟....
وهل يعقل ان يتم هذا ولا توجد منه نسخه واحده بالعالم اجمع شاهده علي وجود اسم نبي الاسلام  ولا هو الله عاجز ان يحفظ اسم اشرف خلقه ونبي العلمين ...........................

للموضوع كماله نظر لضيق وقتي ​:yaka: :dntknw: :smil13: :dance: olling:


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا يا جون ربنا يباركك عليه و نتمنى ان تكمله ولا احد يضع اى مداخلة لحين انتهاء الاخ جون


----------



## gohn (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ فادي


----------



## gohn (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ونكمل ما قد انهيناه 
  ان اليهود حينما ارادوا مقاومه السيد المسيح له المجد لم يحزفوا اسمه المبارك من كتابهم ولم يغيروا النبوات التي وردت عنه في . ولكنهم فقط انكروا رسالته وشكوا في ان يكون هو المسيح المنتظر المتنبئ عنه , فلو جاء ذكر نبي الاسلام في الكتاب المقدس لما حذفه النصاري ولا حرفوا كتابهم المقدس لهذا الغرض , ولاكن اذا كانوا لا يريدون قبوله ( كما لم يقبل اليهود السيد المسيح ) كانوا يتركون الاسم مذكورآ بكتابهم وفي الوقت نفسه يعترضون عليه وعلي رسالته كما فعل اليهود مع السيد المسيح . ......
اما التحريف او التبديل في كتابهم فهذا امر مستحيل الحدوث لانه كتاب الله الذي تعهده بحمايته . 
كما اننا نسال المدعين بان النصاري قاموا بحذف اسم رسول الاسلام من كتابهم فنقول لهم لماذا لم تحتفظوا لنا بنسخه من هذا الانجيل الذي يحمل بين صفحاته هذا الجزء المحذوف , وعلي اي  اساس بنيت هذه الفكره , 
اسم نبي الاسلام والاديب الكبير عباس محمود العقاد : 
تحدث الاديب الكبير الاستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في مقاله المنشور بجريده الاخبار بتاريخ 26/10/1959م . وهو يتحدث عن انجيل برنابا المزعوم فقال ( ليس من المألوف ان يكون السيد المسيح له المجد قد اعلن البشاره امام الالوف باسم ( محمد رسول الله ) ولا يسجل هذا الاعلان في صفحات الانجيل :- 
ادعاء باطل :-
لقد احتفظ لنا الكتاب المقدس بين صفحاته بالعديد من النبوات , وقد تحقق الجزء الاكبر منها والباقي في سبيله للتحقيق مثل علمات الساعه : فلو كان اسم رسول الاسلام قد ذكر بين صفحاته لما حذفه احد بل كان يعتبر في هذه الحاله كنبوة وعند مجيئة تصير النبؤة حقيقة ولاكن الحقيقة كانت شيآ


----------



## عيسى_بن_مريم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

#############

حرر لأنه ممنوع كتابة اى مداخلة قبل انتهاء الاخ جون

Fadie


----------



## gohn (26 نوفمبر 2006)

gohn قال:


> ونكمل ما قد انهيناه
> ان اليهود حينما ارادوا مقاومه السيد المسيح له المجد لم يحزفوا اسمه المبارك من كتابهم ولم يغيروا النبوات التي وردت عنه في . ولكنهم فقط انكروا رسالته وشكوا في ان يكون هو المسيح المنتظر المتنبئ عنه , فلو جاء ذكر نبي الاسلام في الكتاب المقدس لما حذفه النصاري ولا حرفوا كتابهم المقدس لهذا الغرض , ولاكن اذا كانوا لا يريدون قبوله ( كما لم يقبل اليهود السيد المسيح ) كانوا يتركون الاسم مذكورآ بكتابهم وفي الوقت نفسه يعترضون عليه وعلي رسالته كما فعل اليهود مع السيد المسيح . ......
> اما التحريف او التبديل في كتابهم فهذا امر مستحيل الحدوث لانه كتاب الله الذي تعهده بحمايته .
> كما اننا نسال المدعين بان النصاري قاموا بحذف اسم رسول الاسلام من كتابهم فنقول لهم لماذا لم تحتفظوا لنا بنسخه من هذا الانجيل الذي يحمل بين صفحاته هذا الجزء المحذوف , وعلي اي  اساس بنيت هذه الفكره ,
> ...


 وساكمل نظرا لان الجهاز قام بعمل رستارت فعفوا 
ولاكن الحقيقه كات شيأ اخر , حيث لم نجد بالكتاب المقدس اي اشاره او تلميح عن رسول الاسلام وبذالك يكون هذا الادعاء ادعاء باطل لا اساس له . 
لهفه المفسرين :
دلت اقوال مفسر القراءن عن لهفه المسلمين منذ فجر الاسلام الي العثور علي نصوص من التوراه والانجيل يشتم منها رائحه الدليل علي نبؤه محمد (ص) : 
قال الفخر الرازي : 
ان امتي موسي وعيسي كانوا يكتمون مافي التوراه والانجيل من الدلائل علي نبؤه محمد , فكانوا يحرفونها ويذكرون لها تاويلات فاسده . وقوله ايضا : والمعني بـ ولا تلبسوا الحق بسب الشبهات التي توردونها علي السامعين , وذالك لان النصوص الوارده في التوراه والانجيل في امر محمد عليكم كانت نصوص خفيه يحتاج الي معرفتها الي الاستدلال . ثم انهم كانوا يجادلون فيها ويشوشون وجه الدلالة علي المتاملين فيها بسبب القاء الشبهات ... فهذا هو المراد بقوله ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل ( الفخر الرازي الجزء الثاث ص 168 : 169 والجزء الاول ص 465 ) ..
والامام البيضاوي يقول  : 
ان فريقا من اليهود يسمعون كلام الله . يعني التوراه ثم يحرفونه ( البيضاوي  جزء اول ص 91 ) 
والجلالين يقول :
 تخلطون الحق الذي نزل اليكم بالباطل الذي تغيرونه وتكتمون الحق نعت محمد وانتم تعلمون ( الجلالين جزء اول ص 9 ) 
ومع ان البعض يرمون اليهود والنصاري بانهم حرفو ا  كتبهم . تراهم يبحثون في التوراه والانجيل يتلمسون منها بعض الايات ويقولون بلغة الجزم والتاكيد  انها تشير الي نبؤه محمد وتتنبا عنه , ولحاجتم الي شهاده التوراه والانجيل يقولون لك ان يد العنايه الاهيه قد تدخلت فمنعت اليهود  والنصاري عن تحريف تلك الايات الداله علي نبؤه محمد !!
العنايه الاهيه ودورها :
ونحن اذا نسمعهم يقولون هذا لا يسعنا الا ان نسالهم : اذا كانت يد العنايه تدخلت فلم تمكن يد اليهود والنصاري من تحريف كل الدلائل الداله علي محمد فابقت علي انذر القليل الذي تقبضون عليه , فلماذا يد العنايه لم تتدخل  لحفظ التوراه والانجيل او علي الاقل لحفظ جميع الدلائل الداله علي نبؤه محمد ؟ وهل العنايه الاهيه لم تكن تعلم بنيه اليهود والنصاري في التحريف ام انهم باغتوا العنايه قبل ان تدرك التوراه والانجيل فلحقتهما علي اخر رمق فا انقذت بالجهد ما امكن انقاذه وافلت من يد العنايه الاهيه ما افلت من دلائل وحقائق الهيه وان اليهود والنصاري غلبوا الله علي امره فلم يسطتع ان يفي بما وعدبه قائلا ( انا انزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون ) ؟ 
ومع ذالك فاننا نشكر المسلمين حومهم حول التوراة والانجيل و بحثهم فيهما عما يدلهم علي نبؤه محمد كما استدل قبلهم المسيحين علي المسيح وكل ما يتعلق بالحبل به وميلاده وكل ادوار حياته واحواله وصفاته واعماله الي يوم موته وقيامته وصعوده الي السموات ومجيئه الثاني ليدين الاحياء منهم والاموات . 
وبما اننا نعز اخواننا المسلمين كل الاعزاز وقد اتجهوا الي خزانه اسفارنا المقدسه السماويه يتجولون بين صفحاتها منقبين وباحثين , فنري من اقدس واجبات الضيافه ان نرافقهم في جوالاتهم ونقدم لهم كل ما يسهل مهمتهم ونمسك امامهم كل ما نملك من مصابيح تنير امامهم الطريق ليبحثوا  وينقبوا  ويمحصوا ما يعثرون عليه من دلائل تدل علي نبؤه محمد في التوراه والانجيل .
وانا علي يقين تام انهم يثقون باخلاصنا حين نقول لهم ذالك 
         ونكمل فيما بعد :yaka: :dance: :999: :crazy_pil :smile01 
                               سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## gohn (26 نوفمبر 2006)

gohn قال:


> وساكمل نظرا لان الجهاز قام بعمل رستارت فعفوا
> ولاكن الحقيقه كات شيأ اخر , حيث لم نجد بالكتاب المقدس اي اشاره او تلميح عن رسول الاسلام وبذالك يكون هذا الادعاء ادعاء باطل لا اساس له .
> لهفه المفسرين :
> دلت اقوال مفسر القراءن عن لهفه المسلمين منذ فجر الاسلام الي العثور علي نصوص من التوراه والانجيل يشتم منها رائحه الدليل علي نبؤه محمد (ص) :
> ...



وساكمل ما قد انهيته 
وانا علي يقين تام انهم يثقون باخلاصنا حين نقول لهم ذالك لانهم ادري الناس اننا لا مصلحه لنا كمسيحيين  في اخفاء الدلائل علي نبؤه محمد اذا ما وجدنا في التوراه والانجيل شيأ منهما , لانهم يدركون تمام الادراك ان لاشي يحدو بالناس الي اخفاء الحقائق الا المصلحه الماديه . والمسيحيون لا مصلحه ماديه يخشون علي ضياعها اذا ما ظهر شى عن نبي الاسلام في التوراه والانجيل , بل علي العكس فان المصلحه الماديه ورغباتنا وتمتعاتنا الجسديه مقموعه فينا وغير لان المسيحيه تامرنا بان نتسامي بهذه الرغبات والشهوات الجسديه , وتامرنا بالاا ننظر الي امراه لنشتهيها , واذا تذوجنا فواحده لانثنيها ولا نطلقها اذا عجزت او تشوهت , وان لطمنا انسان نحول له الصدغ الاخر , منا احد نباركه . بينما نحن اذا عثرنا في التوراه والانجيل علي ما يدل دلاله صريحه تؤكد نبؤه محمد فلنا رغباتنا الجسديه وتمتعنا بكل لذه , فنتزوج مثني وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت ايماننا ,ومن يعتدي علينا نعتدي عليه بمثل ما اعتدي علينا ونتخلص من زلنا واحتقارنا , ونحصل فوق كل هذا علي حقوقنا كمواطنين شرعين شرعين شرعين ولسنا محتلين غاصبين جئنا من بلاد الفقر والجوع والظمأ نبحث عن ارض خصبه شعبها طيب اصيل العرق .
 ونندمج في الاكثريه ويزول عنا عار الاقليه التي تلطقت من الفتات الساقط من مائده اربابها الاكثريه.
اما اذا انتهي بنا المطاف معهم ودل البحث والتنقيب علي ما ظنوا  نبوات ودلائل علي رسولهم محمد في التوراه والانجيل لم يكن الاسرابا , وظهرت لهم تفاسيرهم مخالفه كل المخالفه لمعتقادتهم الاسلاميه , وانها ليست لمصلحتهم بل عليهم , فنكون في هذه الحاله قد ادينا واجب الامانه والاخلاص . 
وها نحن نورد النصوص التي اتخذها اخواتنا المسلمون من التوراه والانجيل كدلائل ونبوات عن محمد


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة انا ردى اللى قبل كده ورد المسلمين بعدى اتلغى من غير سبب سوى خوفكم من الردود


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> على فكرة انا ردى اللى قبل كده ورد المسلمين بعدى اتلغى من غير سبب سوى خوفكم من الردود


 
معقول تكون ما تفهم لهذه الدرجة؟
بنقلك الاخ ما كملش طرح موضوعه و سيكون الموضوع عرض للتعليقات بعد ما يكمل مداخلاته المتسلسلة
افهم بقى رجاءا


----------



## gohn (1 ديسمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> على فكرة انا ردى اللى قبل كده ورد المسلمين بعدى اتلغى من غير سبب سوى خوفكم من الردود



ياعزيزي ارجوك لا تظهر مره ثانيه بمظهر غير عقلاني بمعني ان ( الاخ فادي { والاخ my rock} ) قالوا ميت مره ممنوع اي مداخل قبل ان انتهي من الموضوع عمال تيجي بقي انت وحبيك وعمالين تشتركوا بمشاركات غبيه ومش عايزين تفهمو:a82: :t32: :ranting: :new2: 
 الرد بعد انتهاء الموضوع ولن يكون هناك رد من الاساس لا من الاغبيه الي مصممين انهم يقفلوا عقلهم وعند انتهائي من الموضوع ساضع ايه 
                                                      ( قد اكمل )
فهمتوا يامعشر العرب والعرب ايه (جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ)


----------



## gohn (1 ديسمبر 2006)

وفي واحد فاكر نفسه ابو العربي وعمال يكلمني من انجيل برنابا المزيف ياحبيبي انجيل بونابا ده جزء تاني خالص هيجي في سلسله قاهر الظلام وانا الي ها اكتبها وسنناقش انجيل برنابا جزء جزء       فخمتو خبيبي


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> هذا الموضوع وعدم قبول الرد عليه الا بعد اضافة مليون نقطة اخرى دليل على خوفكم من ردودنا


 
طيب يا عم خايفين منك اوي

ممكن تصف على جنب و خلي الكاتب يكمل كتابته...
اما ناس عنيدة بشكل...


----------

